# Geht es nur mir so mit KDE 3.0.4? Speeeed!!

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab gestern KDE 3.0.4 installiert. Und ich war echt überracht, wie schnell plötzlich alles war . Konqueror startet innerhalb einer knappen Sekunde. Kdevelop und Quanta brauchen knappe 3 Sekunden (jeweils beim ersten Start nach einem reboot natürlich, ansonsten noch schneller) Das gleiche auch bei KOffice und allen anderen KDE Apps. Ich denk nicht das ich mir dass nur einblilde, denn ich hattes sowas nicht erwartet und war beim ersten start von KDE echt überrascht.

Auch wenn man schnell mit der Maus über die Menüleiste hin und her fährt, werden alles Menüs wirklich ausgeklappt man sieht alle Icons, nicht nur graue Flächen.

Nur kdemultimedia will nicht compilieren, aber das ist nicht so dramatisch.

Dim

----------

## mglauche

evtl. gentoo 1.2 vs. gentoo 1.4 ? kde mit gcc3.2 und den neuen binutils (>.11, ich denke .13 ist aktuell) gibts einen netten performance boost beim starten ..

kde hatte immer das problem, das C++ programme beim starten recht langsam gelinkt werden, was dann > 1-2 sek auf ner schenllen maschine gedauert hatte. in den neuen binutils war ein neuer linker, der dieses verhalten stark verbessert ...

kde unter gentoo 1.4pr1 ist fast benutzbar  :Wink: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi 

ich hatte auch kde 3.0.3 unter 1.4 RC1 Aber erst mit 3.0.4 ist es RICHTIG schnell geworden. Hatte nichts an den binutils oder so zwischen den beiden Versionen geändert.

Das sind meine Compilereinstellungen: -w -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -ffast-math -fforce-addr

Aber nicht benutzen wenn Wert auf richtige mathematische Berechnungen gelegt wird *gg*

Dim

----------

